# Initial Look at 721 - L1.05 (L1.07?) Upgrade!



## Scott Greczkowski

DBSTalk.COM is proud to bring you the first look of Dish Networks new PVR721 software (known as L1.05)

Because this is beta software some of the screens may change when the official software is released.

A more detailed write up of the software will be done after I have a chance to test the software more. There are a lot of BIG graphics on this page which I apologize for, please give them time to load.

But until then enjoy the first look at L1.05 from your friends here at DBSTalk.COM

We would like to thanks Echostar and the 721 team for providing us the first look at this new software!

DBSTalk.COM is proud to be the first ones to be able to show you this very exciting upgrade!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Here is what the guide looks like in L1.05 it looks basicly the same as L1.04 however the colors have been slightly tweeked.










In the banner you will notice that the Channel number is slightly larger










When you are browsing from the guide and press info, you get a new information screen. On the new screen you now get a PIP on the screen as shown below


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Shown below is screen 1 of the Preferences Setup Menu on the 721. Note that you can turn off the Blinking Timer Option, plus there is a new keyboard setting. (We will show you the keyboards later)










Here is the second page of the Prefrences screen. All of these choices are new to the PVR 721.










You want to see what a transparent guide looks like? One is shown below. Notice how you can see Beverly Hills Cop playing in the guide. You can get this Transparent guide by turning it on in the second Preferences menu or you can turn it on by pressing Guide then SWAP on your remote.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Here is the new PVR Timer Screen. Notice you can now sort your listings.










When you sort your listings you can sort them by the specification shown below.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

The L1.05 revision of the Dish PVR 721 software also contains a few new games! Below is a listing of all the game now on the 721.










One of the new games is Tux Math, which is shown below. My 8 year old instantly took to this game, its like Missile Commend but instead of shooting down Bombs you must solve the falling math problems by using your remote. This game seems like a high quality game and it has been customized for the 721










Another game that has been added is XHYPEROID which basicly plays like the classic Asteroids Arcade Game. (Shown below)










Of course the Solitaire Game is the classic game, the 721 version is kind of hard to play, instead of moving a cursor to select your cards you must punch in the row numbers on your remote. Also this game has no back round so the card get lost when you have a bright program behind it.










There is a fourth new game called Awele, I have no idea what this game is or how to play it. The instructions for it say its an ancient African game. Maybe someday someone will explain it to me.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Now that we are past the same here is the new improved search feature which is much easier to use! I like the feature you can type in the search box using the numbers on your remote (like a cell phone) You can also use one of the keyboards shown below.










Shown below is the Classic QWERTY Keyboard, which is like the keyboard you are using on your computer.










This keyboard (shown below) is the Alphabetic keyboard.










And this is the new "DISH" Keyboard its a smaller version of the Alphabetic Keyboard and it's slightly easier and faster to move around in.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Here is the improved PVR Recorded Shows List. Note that you can sort by all kinds of options now, making it easier to find that show you recorded 2 months ago. (I would still like to see Personal folders but this is a step forward)










You can also sort shows by Themes, here is the Themes list you can sort by.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

One of the big new features on the 721 is Slow Motion and Frame by Frame advance!

To use Slow Motion Press Pause, then press >> (FWD) on your remote. When your press >> (FWD) the first time the motion goes at 1/15th of a second (super slo mo) Press >> (FWD) again on your remote and it goes faster 1/4th of a second. Press >> (FWD) again and the video goes back to normal speed. (Note you can also press << (Back) and do slow motion going backwords!

(Note the banner Display on the bottom of the screen goes away after a few seconds so you can see the entire screen with doing slow motion or frame by frame!)










You can also go Frame by Frame going forwards and backwords on your 721. To do this pause the video, now press the Skip Forward Button or the Skip back button, eash time you press it it will advance (or go back) a frame at a time. By unpausing you are back to watching regular motion TV again!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

On many Televisions there is usually only one set of A/V inputs on a TV, for the best picture most people usually hook up their 721 to their sets to the A/V inputs on their TV. Because there is only one set of inputs it makes it hard to hook up a VCR DVD Player or Video Game system.

With the new software the engineers at Echostar have come up with a solution! With L1.05 you can now plug your DVD Player, Video Game, Etc into the front panel of your 721 (The inputs are hidden by a sliding plastic piece on the front of the 721). By selecting channel 0 the audio and video on your screen will come from those inputs!

(Note that in this mode you can not record what your sending via the inputs to the 721. There is no onboard MPEG encoder on the 721, this feature is a passthrough only.)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Because I have only had this new software for a few hours I have not had a chance to put things through their paces and get to really test things out. So for now that's our first look at L1.05.

Sometime this weekend I hope to write up a full review of all the features as well as write up a instruction manual on how to use all the new features L1.05 offers.

This writeup will be a web page and I will adjust the graphics accordingly. I do realize that there are a lot of large graphics here but it was the best I could do in the short time I have had the software in my hands.

If you have any questions please post them here and I will do my best to answer them.

Again I would like to thank the folks from Echostar for making this possible.

Thanks for visiting DBSTalk.COM!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Great writeup, Scott! I really want some of these features for my 501!


----------



## goblin

You're awesome Scott! Thanks for pulling this preview together for us (and to Dish for giving you access). Any idea when they'll have the final version ready for us mortals?


----------



## John Corn

*Thanks to Echostar* for giving Scott and DBSTalk a chance to look at this exciting upgrade!!!

Thank you Scott for getting us something to look at so quick.

Very nice, I'm really excited about the upgrade.


----------



## treiher

Great work Scott! And I would like to Echo the Thanks to Echostar for providing us this sneak peak through Scott!!

One question. It's kind of hard to tell from the screen shots, but it looks like the fonts might be a little bolder on the new programming guide as well as the tweaking of the colors. Does that appear to be the case to you?


----------



## DmitriA

Thanks for the writeup!
Question about search - can you remove individual entries now and do the search items get sorted by those that were searched recently (like in 501)?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Yes the guide is easier to read, I was going to mention the sharper fonts but I didn't because I wasnt sure if I was seeing things or not. 

DmitriA no you can only delete all the searches, no way to delete indivisual searches that I see.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

BTW I just noticed this... A New Screen Saver!

Infact the image changes often! (Note I left the guide up for awhile then this screen saver kicked in.)


----------



## MAllen

Great writeup!! I am lookinf forward to getting my upgrade!!! Any idea WHEN the rest of us might see this on OUR 721's??? Thanks again.


----------



## SParker

Excellent work Scott!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

The update will be available to everyone before Christmas.  (Damn now I sound like a tech chat rerun.)


----------



## bkosman

Scott,

I'm really glad someone outside of Dish has been given the chance to beta test software. Hopefully the issues you identify can be fixed prior to the Christmas release. 

But for those of us using the 501, when is Dish going to give you the 50x software update for testing?

As for the 721 screen saver, do you think the programmers really meant to leave the PIP displayed?

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I dont think that the PIP being displayed is a bad thing (while I admit it could be a bug) The reason I consider it no big deal is because some of the screen savers cover it, so still no chance of burning the PIP box in.


----------



## marshalk

Thanx Scott (and E*) for giving us the preview. Scott, have you had a chance to test if the "jump to live" problem is still there?


----------



## TerryC

Great job, as usual, Scott.

I noticed on your slo-mo capture that the huge progress bar is still present, but on the frame-by-frame capture it is not. But the picture seems like it could be cropped at the bottom of the fbf pic. Is it cropped? I hope not because that bar is way too large and unnecessary and would take out a lot of the usefulness of frame-by-frame (as well as slo-mo) since we can't see so much of the picture.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Terry on both the Slo Mo and Frame by Frame the bar stays up for a few seconds and then fades away so that there are no graphics on the screen.

It's very nice.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

BTW I tried two tests and I am happy to report that the Kick to Live bug is indeed fixed!  (Hip Hip HORAY!)


----------



## Bill D

Scott looking forward to hearing whether timer bugs, missed recordings and timer conflict bugs are gone, thanks..
Also thanks to Dish this is great that you allowed Scott a beta of this version, you should continue to do the same in the future..


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

so far all the timers I have thrown at it have fired, No conflict messages to report. So far so good.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

BTW one thing I did not show but is working really well is the Tempature guage on the system information screen, my receiver is operating at 117 degrees.


----------



## TerryC

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Terry on both the Slo Mo and Frame by Frame the bar stays up for a few seconds and then fades away so that there are no graphics on the screen.
> 
> It's very nice. *


Great!

Does it fade away during a regular pause?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

No it still stays up when its paused however advance it a frame and it goes away (thats a workaround) 

Let's call that the First L1.05 Tip from DBSTalk.COM!


----------



## LarryH

Thanks for the sneak peak Scott (and Echostar). Scott, please check to see if any of these other issues have been resolved:

1) After deleting a show (in the PVR file list), the PIP window only shows a portion of the live show

2) The timer conflict screen doesn't always show the correct info (try to set up three conflicting timers)

3) When setting up favorite lists, the unsubscribed channels aren't marked in red

4) Arrow keys on the on-screen keyboard don't work (no editing)

5) Backing out of a menu option completely exits instead of just backing up one level

6) Deleting a protected file doesn't ask for a password

7) When you return to a PVR event the default is "start over" instead of "resume"

8) No open TV

9) No IR keyboard support

10) No Internet support

Thanks,
Larry Hufty


----------



## TerryC

One more, Scott. When a recording is paused and you hit the pause button to resume playback, do you still get a couple of seconds without audio?


----------



## Jacob S

I wonder if they will allow us to download screen savers for the 721 once we get our internet connection. Maybe that will be the next feature they will work on, the internet connection. Will the internet connection be able to be used with dial-up ? How about game demo's for a screen saver or portions of previously recorded shows playing as a screen saver, or in slo-mo or in fast motion? 

Will there be a demo video showing how to use the new features and all the new features there will be on the PVR Events list?


----------



## John_ZD

Am I the only one who thinks the receivers internal temperature being 117 is too warm? I can only imagine how much warmer the harddrive is if the sensor on the motherboard detects 117 degrees. I've forced my fan to stay turned on and it keeps my unit at 93 degrees.
For those interested the fan will turn on when the temp sensor hits 122 degrees and will turn off when its cooled the unit to 97 degrees.(with L104 atleast)

btw, thanks to Scott, DBStalk and E* for the early preview to L105. I'm already set to keep hitting menu, 6, 7 until I can see L105 downloading!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I have been told that 143 is too warm. 117 is a good tempature at the moment mine is 111.

Now to answer some questions. 



> 1) After deleting a show (in the PVR file list), the PIP window only shows a portion of the live show


This is fixed. all the PIP's display correctly now.



> 2) The timer conflict screen doesn't always show the correct info (try to set up three conflicting timers)


From the tests I have done everything has been correct.



> 3) When setting up favorite lists, the unsubscribed channels aren't marked in red


I have not tried this yet.



> 4) Arrow keys on the on-screen keyboard don't work (no editing)


The Arrow keys are shown on the keyboard, however you can not click on them, with the exception of the new Dish Keyboard, where the arrows work correctly.



> 5) Backing out of a menu option completely exits instead of just backing up one level


Backing out brings your back to the main menu (using the left arrow key)



> 6) Deleting a protected file doesn't ask for a password


While I have protected files I do not have a password set.



> 7) When you return to a PVR event the default is "start over" instead of "resume"


This is how it is now.



> 8) No open TV
> 9) No IR keyboard support
> 10) No Internet support


Correct.


----------



## LarryH

Scott, Thanks for the quick response. Sound's like the Echostar SW team has been busy! Great work E! I can't wait to get this software upgrade!


----------



## SParker

Yes I am so geeked to get this update. Sounds like with this update this becomes a very stable box, even though its pretty good now.


----------



## TerryC

As to LarryH's no. 7 item (defaults to start over even when you've watched part of the recording) I think resume should be the default in this case. That's the way it is on the 501. Does it still always default to start over?

And what about the couple seconds of no audio after a pause.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

When you unpause it there is about a second with no audio, on my Denon 3802 there is a 2 second delay while my receiver tried to figure out if the stream is a PCM or Dolby Digital.

And its still defaulting to start over not to resume.

Thanks for the questions.


----------



## LarryH

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> 
> ...
> 
> The Arrow keys are shown on the keyboard, however you can not click on them, with the exception of the new Dish Keyboard, where the arrows work correctly.
> [/B]


Is the IR keyboard now available for the 721?


----------



## TerryC

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> Thanks for the questions.  *


Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Jacob S

I think the delay in the 721 is greater than the 501 after pressing pause to continue a program. Can this be fixed in a software update or is this a hardware bug which cannot be fixed therefore a permanent flaw?


----------



## DmitriA

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *DmitriA no you can only delete all the searches, no way to delete indivisual searches that I see. *


Well, that sucks. I now have a couple of misspelled entries that I can't delete because I will lose over 30 others that I have there


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Perhaps this will be corrected some day. We need to remember that Rome was not built in a day. 

L1.05 is a huge step forward for the 721.


----------



## Jacob S

Everything cannot be fixed at once, some things take time. I consider some of these minor problems, better than some of the bugs that we have had.


----------



## mgs24

Is there any plans to change a PVR event so it is show based rather then time based. I missed the second hour of The Amazing Race the other night  Also times when a show will change the day of the week it is aired. I know UTV is this way and you can feel confident that you will never miss your shows! I am looking forward to the software update. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I dont know if they can move the 721 to name based recording due to the fact that someone else owns the patents on that technology. Only time will tell for sure. I do wish that it was both time and name based recording.

BTW Welcome mgs24 :hi:


----------



## Jacob S

Maybe Dish can pay for the rights so that we can use this, but I doubt that is going to happen unless they start charging for the PVR functions. Maybe they will do this for a fee if they did buy the rights, or just pay it if it would not cost them very much, or bette yet just have tivo write the software for the pvr's and do join up with them to do this.


----------



## Nick

Oh posh! What is patentable or even copyrightable about a little code to search to find a match? This isn't rocket surgery. Write the darn routine and upload it already.


----------



## gaperrine

Is the video input through the front panel passed through the S-Video output or just the composite output?


----------



## raj2001

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I dont know if they can move the 721 to name based recording due to the fact that someone else owns the patents on that technology. *


TiVo?



> or bette yet just have tivo write the software for the pvr's and do join up with them to do this.


I pretty much doubt this will happen, since E*'s competitor DirecTV has a significant partnership with TiVo.


----------



## Guest

Newbie here. Maybe not the right thread, but can you tell me if the 721 has a RF/Cable input? I am planning on ordering, but E* doesn't have my locals. I would like to keep my basic cable and route it into the 721. IF Cable IN is on the back, how easy and what is the proceedure to access these local cable stations with the remote? Thanks!


----------



## scooper

Yes - but it will function as a simple pass thru only, with no recording capability at all of your cable / OTA channels.

The only reason to route it through your DBS receiver is if your TV only has RF input - otherise, I'd put the cable input directly to your TV (VCR), and use the RCA /SVideo connectors - you should get a better picture, and it is the ONLY way to get stereo audio.


----------



## jazzis

:smoking: Heres are really cool idea for the 721. I dont know about everone elses but the fan on mine comes on all night even when the power is off.  This is a big problem because i have mine setup in my bedroom and its off and on all night. The reason being the 721 is just a linux computer so it stays booted even in standbye which is fine but the Harddrive is always on(which i cant hear nearly as much). However they need to put the harddrive in standbye also just like a computer (this is where the heat is coming from), or give us an option to keep it on or power down after X amount of time, that way when you power the unit off the fan doesnt need to come on.....There use to be an option like that for the dishplayer in there early release of the software. Maybe they can put this in L105 it shoudnt be that hard since u can set linux up to do this anyway.


----------



## kore

Don't TiVo, MS's Ultimate TV and Replay have name based recording? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jazzis

> _Originally posted by kore _
> *Don't TiVo, MS's Ultimate TV and Replay have name based recording? Please correct me if I'm wrong. *


not only that doesnt Dishplayer and even the computer based ones like GemGuide. My ATI ALL-IN-WONDER RADEON uses Gemguide and not really sure i dont really use it but i believe its also name based.


----------



## oblio98

Thanks Scott, great job with the info and the pictures. I know that takes a bit of effort, and we appreciate it!

:-jon


----------



## jerryyyyy

Well, nice work. I was of course interested in the temperature reading- a lot hotter than I thought.


----------



## Jacob S

I think its like a car, we can expect a higher normal temperature because of the situations and conditions and that it can be made to withstand so much. 

Won't keeping the hard drive on all of the time put wear and tear on it and eventually wear it out?


----------



## jazzis

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *I think its like a car, we can expect a higher normal temperature because of the situations and conditions and that it can be made to withstand so much.
> 
> Won't keeping the hard drive on all of the time put wear and tear on it and eventually wear it out? *


no more than your computer......thats what they were made todo. Think about it the spindown function is built into the harddrive firmware itself. The OS software only accesses that function.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

After a weekend with the L1.05 Beta I am very excited to report that the unit ran FLAWLESS the entire weekend!

I programmed a ton of events and all fired as they should. I even had both tuners going and set back to back shows to record (with 1 min early and 3 min late on everything) and still everything recorded as it should!

I have only seen 1 flaw in the software so far and that is that in the Timer Screen it lets you select Channel 0 as one of the channels you can record off of. I have not hooked up anything to my front A/V Jacks yet but I plan too.

Neil DerryBerry had a great suggestion in our staff forum of hooking up to the front AV jacks and seeing if the sound is sent out through the Digital Outputs. Hopefully I get time tonight to try this out.

Overall I am VERY impressed with L1.05 and I am sure you will be too. I am (slowly but surely) working on an Instruction manual on how to use the new features on L1.05

Hats off the the 721 team!


----------



## greylar

_I even had both tuners going and set back to back shows to record (with 1 min early and 3 min late on everything) and still everything recorded as it should!_ 
[hr]

Are you saying that if I record 2 shows at 7pm and 2 shows at 8pm, both with the early and late record times set, that there will be no conflict even if they are on 4 different channels? Or does the 7:00 show have to be on the same channel as the 8:00 show?

Otherwise it would mean that between 7:59 and 8:03 there would be 4 different shows being recorded.

Greylar


----------



## leyth

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I dont know if they can move the 721 to name based recording due to the fact that someone else owns the patents on that technology. Only time will tell for sure. I do wish that it was both time and name based recording.
> 
> BTW Welcome mgs24 :hi: *


Hi Scott,

Thank you for all your hard work! The informartion you provide us is great. Is there a way you can find out from your Dish contacts the real reason name based recording hasn't been implemented? I can't tell you from a programming point of view, it's not hard at to implement. So I am curious if it's something they plan on doing in the future or can't do because of patent issues.

Thanks again!

Leyth


----------



## djlong

Another question to try your patience 

How long is the live-pause buffer?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

> _Originally posted by greylar _
> *[hr]
> 
> Are you saying that if I record 2 shows at 7pm and 2 shows at 8pm, both with the early and late record times set, that there will be no conflict even if they are on 4 different channels? Or does the 7:00 show have to be on the same channel as the 8:00 show?
> 
> Greylar *


No I have Forensic Files on CourtTV set to record from 9PM to 9:30 then from 9:30 to 10PM (Two seperate episodes) The 721 was smart enough to start 1 min early for the 9pm Show and then somehow switch to the 9:30 show even though tuner 2 was recording something different entirely. 

Hard to explain I know.


----------



## bfennema

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> 
> No I have Forensic Files on CourtTV set to record from 9PM to 9:30 then from 9:30 to 10PM (Two seperate episodes) The 721 was smart enough to start 1 min early for the 9pm Show and then somehow switch to the 9:30 show even though tuner 2 was recording something different entirely.
> 
> Hard to explain I know.  *


So each recording was 34 minutes? or was the first recording 31 minutes, and the second 33 minutes?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

> _Originally posted by bfennema _
> *
> 
> So each recording was 34 minutes? or was the first recording 31 minutes, and the second 33 minutes? *


I will check when I get home. 

BTW I think the live buffer is still 2 hours. I could be wrong about that though.


----------



## EvanS

seems I am already doing this with L104...I get 31 minutes on 1st show and 33 minutes on 2nd show.

Scott, what about "kicked to live"??? Unfortunately it probably does not matter to me anymore...I have SO gotten used to not viewing programs in progress of being recorded.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Kicked to Live has been FIXED. (I answered this one earlier)


----------



## makman

Scott,

Thanks for all your info.

Was your machine freezing prior to the upgrade, requiring a reboot?

I am wondering if this has been fixed.

Mitch


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I think my 721 only froze twice since I have had it (and I was one of the first to get a 721) My 721 has been solid in that regard.


----------



## Doug E

Great treatise on the new software, Scott. Quite remarkable how you are able to do all of this. I have a question about the guide bleeding into the left side, cutting off some of the first of the three channel numbers. Has this been fixed?


----------



## factory

Simple cosmetic request for the 721:

I'd like to see the red LED indicator on the front panel of the unit behave different when the unit is recording two shows. As it stands the LED is either on or off (recording or not recording). Perhaps something simple like a blink every 10 seconds to signify recording two shows.

Jason


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

> _Originally posted by Doug E _
> *Great treatise on the new software, Scott. Quite remarkable how you are able to do all of this. I have a question about the guide bleeding into the left side, cutting off some of the first of the three channel numbers. Has this been fixed? *


There is a new feature on the new prefrences screen which lets just adjust the position of the on screen graphics on the 721.

This helped me out a lot as on my RCA TV in the bedroom where the 721 is the top part of the word were cut off. Not anymore.


----------



## Doug E

That is great news. Thanks again for all of your hard work and up-to-date info. I am really looking forward to this new software!


----------



## jazzis

> _Originally posted by factory _
> *Simple cosmetic request for the 721:
> 
> I'd like to see the red LED indicator on the front panel of the unit behave different when the unit is recording two shows. As it stands the LED is either on or off (recording or not recording). Perhaps something simple like a blink every 10 seconds to signify recording two shows.
> 
> Jason *


:eek2: Are u kidding that would be just as bad as the blinking --:-- on the VCR...That Really irk me...:bang


----------



## Jacob S

I was just thinking about the recording light, that they should have had two of them, one for each tuner. I wonder if they could think of this when implementing the 522 receiver.


----------



## DmitriA

> _Originally posted by factory _
> *I'd like to see the red LED indicator on the front panel of the unit behave different when the unit is recording two shows. As it stands the LED is either on or off (recording or not recording). Perhaps something simple like a blink every 10 seconds to signify recording two shows.*


How about Morse code?


----------



## bfennema

> _Originally posted by DmitriA _
> *
> 
> How about Morse code?  *


How about it flashes out the title of the program(s) being recorded


----------



## Bill D

> _Originally posted by jazzis _
> *
> 
> :eek2: Are u kidding that would be just as bad as the blinking --:-- on the VCR...That Really irk me...:bang *


How about a slow blink like Hal 9000... in space odyseey (sp??)
:lol:


----------



## SParker

Or have it light up all 3 of lights and have it wave back and forth like Kitt on Knight Rider 



> _Originally posted by Bill D _
> *
> 
> How about a slow blink like Hal 9000... in space odyseey (sp??)
> :lol: *


----------



## Bill D

I like the knight rider idea.. 

back to some questions for Scott..
When you do a sort by show which will be great I would love to be able to finally organize, blue's clues, oswald, rollie pollie, maggie and the ferocious beast, etc etc etc..
Does it sort the shows by date within the show sort ?

Also I wonder with the temperature reading which I would love to have in the summer to see what it is at, does it give you an onscreen warning when it gets into the 'hot area' I know this is tough to test maybe someone from Dish would know...
thanks..


----------



## fishbulb

When setting up a timer, is the 1 minute early and 3 minutes late still the default when recording with the L1.05 update? Is there a way to adjust the default?

-Thanks


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I have some news some folks might find exciting.

Per the advice of DBSTalk.COM Staff member Neil Derryberry I have for the first time tried the front A/V jacks to see first how the A/V inputs worked, and second to see if the sound input from the front AV Jacks was sent out of the receiver via the Digital Connection (For those who hook up their PVR's audio to their Dolby Digital surround setup.)

I am happy and excited to report that BOTH work! Yes the 721 converts audio into PCM format and outputs the audio to the digital audio outputs and yes the front A/V jacks work as well!

To answer some questions....

When you sort the PVR listings by name they are sorted by name by time (so if you have more then 1 of the same title show recorded the order listed is by last recorded.

Yes 1 minute early and 3 min late are still the default on the 721.


----------



## Bill D

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I have some news some folks might find exciting.
> 
> Per the advice of DBSTalk.COM Staff member Neil Derryberry I have for the first time tried the front A/V jacks to see first how the A/V inputs worked, and second to see if the sound input from the front AV Jacks was sent out of the receiver via the Digital Connection (For those who hook up their PVR's audio to their Dolby Digital surround setup.)
> 
> *


Not that I plan on using them but that is pretty good that it upconverts to digital audio, how about upconvereting to S-video??
If it does that, thats more then any good AV receivers do or rather don't do, (up converting digital audio or to s video)..


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Unfortunately while my TV has SVideo inputs I do not have a SVIDEO cable to test this out. I will see if anyone at my office has one I can borrow.


----------



## Nick

Scott, I have several S-video cables on hand. PM or email me with the length you need & I'll mail one to you. You have been so incredibly helpful it's the least I can do.


----------



## mdrobnak

ROFL -- I just read this thread...

but..

As *any* self-respecting UNIX geek will know -- Those screen savers are from the xscreensaver program.. lol, standard X Window System screensavers...  

Sorry... I found it funny. :shrug:



> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *BTW I just noticed this... A New Screen Saver!
> 
> Infact the image changes often! (Note I left the guide up for awhile then this screen saver kicked in.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DmitriA

They should include that Blue Screen of Death screensaver. That will scare the living daylights out of some people


----------



## mdrobnak

haha, yea people would especially be confused with the Amiga "Guru Meditation Error" messages...


----------



## Jacob S

Do the trees move like the wind is blowing them? I would like to see that screensaver with leaves blowing off the trees of many different colors. How about screen savers for the season or where you can customize it with messages going across the screen. They could even make one where it automatically goes to a channel of your choice and then returns to the channel that you was at. If you would be concerned about retrieving what was buffered it could go to the pip screen for the other channel by itself.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I have been a long time Unix user (for at least 12 years) and I have never gotten into X Windows or anything graphical on it so these screen savers were new to me, on the L1.04 screen saver the only screen save it had was a Dish Network logo screen saver.


----------



## mdrobnak

Scott -

It's nice to see command line junkies still exist. 

Alas, I'm stuck in windows for audio and video editing.  (At least it's 2k, so it's not *that* bad)

I digress. The other screenshots look very good as well, though at this point, I'd probably skip right over the 6000, and wait for the PVR to come to a reasonable price.

-Matt


----------



## TruePlayer

Awe yes... the "Guru Meditation Error" best your screwed message ever. 
good times... good times...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I remember when I was working for the cable company and we had Amiga Computers running the Prevue Guide Channel. I remember getting called a few times if I could go in and reboot the Prevue computer as on the screen was the old "Guru Meditation Error"

Ahh those were the days.


----------



## marshalk

wow, the guru error. i havent thought of that in years.


----------



## kore

I heard that the software has been released tonight. It's starting on the East Coast and it's actually labeled version L1.07

Maybe I was misinformed. Please post if you have the new version in the morning.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I have now heard through 2 of my contacts that there is a good chance that the L1.05 software may actually be called L1.07.

This is not been confirmed by Echostar.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I have now heard through 2 of my contacts that there is a good chance that the L1.04 software may actually be called L1.07.
> 
> This is not been confirmed by Echostar. *


L1.04 or 1.05?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Correction noted. Thank you!


----------



## SParker

So its spooling????


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Not yet. I should be able to tell you before it goes out. 

You will all be very happy with the software when it goes out. The 721 team has worked really hard on this software.


----------



## Jacob S

So this may explain the reason for some of the numbers being skipped in the software numbers, because some are beta. It should be 1.05 to 1.07 instead of 1.04 to 1.07 shouldn't it? Do they always skip a number in software releases?


----------



## Mark Holtz

They have done so for the 50x.


----------



## Guest

I have a question, My Tivo's have this (DirecTivo) and I am about to switch over to Dish and want to get 2 DishPVR 721's.... I don't like the time based recording, but I can live with that... The one thing I can't live without is the option to only get 1st run. i.e.: Not get Repeats.... Has this option been added or will it ever be added?


----------



## SParker

I got 1.07!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottE

Kudos to Dish for the changes. However I was really hoping they would have an option to display my timers by program as it is a pain to try to guess what I have recorded without having to go to each item.



dkangel


----------



## jferris33

I just received 1.07 here in Southern Maryland.


----------



## EvanS

> _Originally posted by cybermop _
> *.....The one thing I can't live without is the option to only get 1st run. i.e.: Not get Repeats.... Has this option been added or will it ever be added? *


cybermop

No, this is not currently a feature, and I don't know if it ever will be. Many Dish PVR users are also clamoring for name-based recording but don' t know if it will ever be implemented.
For sure it SEEMS it should be technically possible, the info required is all there in the guide or the info fields...so I don't see why not.


----------



## Dad3Kids

I just received 1.07 in California. The new screen saver is pretty nice. Still checking out all the new features like the temperature. Mine reads 118.


----------



## Tony Trent

Temperature 103'. Cool! I'm liking 107 so far. Zippy.


----------



## makman

When does the screen saver come on??

Mitch


----------



## Jacob S

When you are in a menu function or a menu screen and you leave it there, it saves your tv from burn in, just like computer screen savers do.


----------



## Jacob S

Also, can it download 1.07 when you are recording something while the receiver is off?


----------



## W1CPO

Got 1.07 last night around 11pm here in Central Florida. Receiver temp 103!


----------



## W1CPO

> Got 1.07 last night around 11pm here in Central Florida. Receiver temp 103!


Ooops! After being on for most of the day, the receiver temp rises to 118!


----------



## Jacob S

I found out that the receiver will still download while recording, as long as it is not recording on the PIP screen. Might have to swap if it does that. I have noticed that the fan kicks on around 120 or 121. What is the allowed temperature range and at what temp does the fan kick on? I also notice a big varience in temp, it will go 109, 112, 114, 110, like that at times. Anybody else notice that?


----------

